# Mahogany Jewelery Box



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

This is a long term project I started as a Christmas gift for the wife's G/F. The mahogany is all recycled and came to me free for hauling it away. I did a quick search on Google for ideas and made some changes to make this one a bit special. As you will notice I used 3 different kinds of hinges, so the doors would not conflict with each other and hit the brass knobs for the side compartments when opened wide. So far it has all worked out very well and will be done well in advance of this Christmas to come. The drawer fronts are all 1/8" Rosewood Veneer. The hardware except for the front door scissor hinges, came from Lee Valley. The final finish will be my preferred Teak Oil. The drawers will be lined with craft felt; colour yet to be decided. I did use a drawer lock miter bit to make the joints fit tight and square on these small drawers (4"X 8" X 1 1/4" deep). The jewellery box measures 16" H by 14" W by 6.5" D. I made a divot (with my table mount router and a pin arm router attachment) on the underside of the lid for a small mirror. Final sanding done with 240 grit. The last photo is the sample I looked at for inspiration for this project. I am always open to suggestions and comments as well as questions. No one is too old to learn some new tricks.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

that is a work of art...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

OMG,Reg, what a nice job. That is twice as HD as the pictured one. full 3/4" wood throughout. A lot more work too with the necklace racks on the sides instead of inside the doors. And a lot more drawer space,and the top that lifts too with added tray space. Woman can never have enough space for their jewelry, and they like the mirror handy like that while they get all dolled up. Good job, she ought to be especially pleased.
Herb


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

TOP shelf job there Reg.... very nicely done


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Brilliant.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Plus 1 what every one already said. Very nice indeed.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Most excellent, Reg. 
You know _your_ wife's going to want one now...
Filled.


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> Most excellent, Reg.
> You know _your_ wife's going to want one now...
> Filled.


Hey Dan! I already made a jewellery box of Rosewood for my Wife. That's what got me into this project for her best friend. If you check my other uploads you will find a "Rosewood Jewellery Box"


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Right! I forgot. :yes4:


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

Beautifully done.


----------



## Potowner1 (Feb 17, 2011)

Beautiful job Reg. A true craftsman. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Bushwhacker said:


> Beautifully done.


What Dave said


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Wow !


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

*Thanks Friends*

Thank you Friends for your very kind comments. I am just so addicted to sawdust!! No lack of projects here. I will be doing a small machinist's tool box from scrap flooring and another Urn box, from Sapele Mahogany. That will keep me in sawdust for a while yet. Enjoy your Woodworking, and the long weekend (CDN)!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> that is a work of art...



That it is!!

HJ


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Beautiful job, Reg. Love the unique side doors.


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

*Mahogany Jewelry Box Completion*

Finally got my PC back after two weeks in repair shop. No love for Windows 10 here. Luckily, all my photos were still stored on my camera cards. This box is made from reclaimed Mahogany and some left over Rosewood Veneer pieces. The other drawer pieces are various other wood bits. I just finished lining the box and drawers with sticky-backed craft felt. The hardware is all from Lee Valley tools, except for the front door scissor hinges. They are from some very old kitchen cabinets. I saved the hardware. These hinges worked perfect to assure NO contact of the front doors with the brass knobs of the side compartments. The finish is my preferred Teak Oil, multi coats, sanded with 400 grit, between coats. I love the look and shape of this piece. Hope you all like it too. I am always open to suggestions and new ideas. Thanks for looking in on my project.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

WHOA!!!

you have my admiration...


----------



## Lucky Irish (Mar 7, 2015)

That turned out beautiful.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> WHOA!!!
> 
> you have my admiration...


Got that right!!

HJ


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

I cant give you any suggestions on your woodworking, you know a damn sight more than I do.
But I can make a suggestion on the interior. Instead of craft felt go for flocking.
Its much much cheaper than felt, and way more impressive.

https://www.google.com.cy/url?sa=t&...8KV2RmFo7hjwGdTg72tO8A&bvm=bv.125221236,d.bGg


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

sunnybob said:


> I cant give you any suggestions on your woodworking, you know a damn sight more than I do.
> But I can make a suggestion on the interior. Instead of craft felt go for flocking.
> Its much much cheaper than felt, and way more impressive.
> 
> https://www.google.com.cy/url?sa=t&...8KV2RmFo7hjwGdTg72tO8A&bvm=bv.125221236,d.bGg


I have looked at "flocking" but decided it might be too difficult to arrange 2 colors, as I have done with this craft felt. Thanks for a very good suggestion!


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

I was amazed how easy it is to apply. The glue is just thick paint like goo. Mask off the area well, dab the glue on and then spray the fibres. because the fibres stick only to the glue, any overspray just falls off when you turn the piece over, or brushes off when the glued part is fully dry.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Very impressive!!!!

Thanks for posting.

Charley


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Nice work Reg, come Christmas she's going to love it. Nothing quite like a gift made for you 
by a friend, so many hours put into it. She'll really appreciate that.


----------

